
Show HN: Bk – Backup Made Easy - alcover
https://github.com/alcover/bk
======
alcover
\- You are working on a file, making many versions, without using git.

If you're like me you would just copy/paste the file and get 'foo (copy1)',
'foo (copy2)' or worse : 'foo (copy1) (copy1)'.

Now with `bk foo.py` you get 'foo_2020-06-04-18-28.py'.

\- You are in a folder and want to archive it.

You would normally move-up the FS, then try to remember `tar` flags, then
compress, then come back-down to the folder.

Now with `bk -z .` you stay where you are and the job is done, creating
'../yourcurrentdir_2020-06-04-18-28.zip'

